# Moving; need advice



## rnatalli (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been feeding a stray for about 1.5 years. In the beginning, he would run away the second he saw me. Now, he's comfortable with me sitting about 10 feet away, but I've never been so close to touch him. I built a home for him, but he never utilized it even in the dead of winter.

In any case, I will be moving at the end of November. I'm a bit concerned with the winter approaching. I don't know what my options are. We're moving to a condo so no pets are allowed and I don't think it'd be a good idea to try to domesticate this one anyways as he has some years. I think relocation is a terrible idea so nothing to be done there. I do have one possibility. Our current neighbor may feed him every day or so as he has a couple of cats of his own. Short of that, I can't think of any options other than to slowly reduce the food supply so he's forced to look for another. Any thoughts? I don't want this poor thing to go hungry.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

It sounds like talking to your neighbor would be the best bet. Maybe you could leave him with a big bag of food to get him started. Hopefully he's a real cat lover and won't mind. It's good of you to think of this kitty's needs in the future. :angel 

I wish everyone who feeds outdoor cats were as conscientious as you. I inherited a hungry stray when I moved in -- the previous person had fed him for years, but made no arrangements when she left, even though the kitty was friendly and adoptable. :? Even worse, a friend of mine discovered that her new house had come with a fully domesticated indoor/outdoor cat. No one had thought to mention it. :evil:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think that's how we got Reilly. We were moving in and he kept running inside like he owned the place. I kept putting him out, telling he we had our own kitties.
Later, a lady across the street thought he was ours and threatened to have him PTS because he was getting into her trash. We took him to the vet for shots/neuter and Kenny took him to work with him. Then brought him home with him on Friday. o_0 Surprisingly, all our cats got along very well with him and he would ride to work with Kenny every morning and they would come home together every evening. They were driving buddies for the 110mi round trip.
Moving from WA to GA, Rei layed on the RV dash and watched everything.


----------



## rnatalli (Oct 29, 2007)

I think I'll try a combination of both. I'll talk with my neighbor and see if something can be arranged. I'll also cut back the food supply gradually. I believe he has another food supply as there was some food he didn't like and wouldn't eat. I know cats can be picky, but I suspect if he was completely starving, he would have eaten the food. We'll see how it goes.


----------

